

USPTO Image Recognition Challenge Post Contest Analysis - amiune
http://hernan.amiune.com/research/uspto-image-recognition-challenge.html

======
Symbol
I have no basis for this, but I'm wondering if this individual is an
experienced developer. If time to implementation was a concern, I think OpenCV
would've helped here immensely. Also, it's a _breadth_ first search. :)

